# alles kaputt!



## Avariel (3. Juli 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich hab mir jetzt endlich auch Linux zugelegt. Habs installiert, alles lief glatt, ich war begeistert. So, bevor ich weiter erzähl, erst mal die restlichen Daten von meinem System:

C: Windows ME
D: Daten
E: Linux
F: Windows 2000
G: DVD
H: Brenner

Also, heute wollte ich dann (über den LILO Bootmanager) Win ME starten. 
Erstes Problem: LILO zeigt nur ein einziges Windows an.
Egal, einfach mal das ausgewählt. Und es lädt, und lädt und lädt....gar nix lädt des. Der PC macht einfach gar nix mehr. Das war das ursprüngliche Problem. Linux geht, alle Windows-Versionen ham sich verabschiedet.

Ich hab dann gedacht, dass LILO vielleicht nur nicht damit klar kommt, das 2x Windows drauf ist. Also wollt ich Win2k runterhauen, weil ich das eh kaum brauche. Deinstallation gibt’s ja nicht, Partitionierungsprogramm verweigert den Dienst. Irgendwann hab ich dann einfach versucht, alle Dateien auf F: zu löschen. Einige davon ließen sich nicht löschen, der Rest ist im Nirvana. Zwischendurch hat sich mal Linux verabschiedet, das hab ich aber wieder hingekriegt. Jetzt ist immer noch die alte Situation, Linux funzt, 1x Windows wird angezeigt, aber nicht geladen.

Inzwischen bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende, und wollte jetzt als letzten Ausweg alle Daten sichern, die Platte komplett leerputzen und dann noch mal nur Win Me und Linux auf insgesamt 2 Partitionen installieren. Das einzige OS, mit dem ich momentan arbeiten kann, ist ja Linux, wo ich mir gar nicht auskenne. Wobei ihr mir also helfen könntet:

Möglichkeit A: Wie krieg ich das ganze Schlamassel wieder hin?
Möglichkeit B: Wie heißt das Brennprogramm unter Linux, damit ich meine Datensicherung für meinen kleinen Alternativplan durchführen kann?

Danke an alle, die immer noch mitlesen  und im vorraus danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Christian Fein (3. Juli 2002)

Erstmal :
*Hau !! 

Vor jeder Systemtiefeingreifenden Operation ist eine Datensicherung durchzuführen 
Sag nicht ich sagt auch dein Linux Buch ... sogar das Windows Buch sagt sowas 

Dann bitte ein paar informationen !
Wo ist dein Windows ?
Wo ist das Linux ?
Wo ist dein Lilo ?

Hier die erklärung wie du das rausfindest:
Platte Primary master =
hda 
Primary Slave
hdb
Secondary Master
hdc
Secondary Slafe
hdd

Jetzt schaust du ahhh z.B Windows auf der Primary Master 1. Partion (ist typisch da wird dein WinME liegen).
Das heisst dein WinME währe in dem Fall auf 
dha1

Genauso schaust eben wo Win2k liegen müsste bzw für Linux kannst du noch nen anderen Tick machen

Konsole öffnen
su + Passwort eingeben (root accaunt)
cat /etc/mtab

gibt dir etwas in der Art:
....
/dev/hda5 / reiserfs rw 0 0
......

Das heisst dein /  (Dein Wurzelverzeichnis) ist auf hda5 (was bei mir der Fall ist) und besitzt das Filesystem reiserfs (oder ext2 ... ext3 oder was auch immer)

Nun schaust du noch wo du deinen Lilo eingetragen hast:
das schaust du unter boot
wo denn der eingetragen ist .

Der Win2k Bootloader macht mit Lilo Probleme da win nach dem System geht:
Du sollst keine Betriebssysteme neben mir haben.

Zu Brenner software:
xcdroas 
und 
eroaster 
sind beide recht brauchbar aber wenn du ein IDE Brenner hast nicht so leicht zu konfigureren 


Aber dazu gibts hier ein Thread in dem ich mit einem über scsi emulieren gequatscht habe


----------



## dave_ (4. Juli 2002)

Interessant ist auch die Konfigurations datei für lilo die normalerweise in /etc liegt und lilo.conf heisst. Dort ist eingetragen von welcher partition er bei welchem image booten soll.

Angenommen ein image heisst "windows" (das ist das "windows" was du auch beim bootvorgang in lilo siehst) und weisst auf irgendeine partition die nicht existiert oder zB nur deine daten enthält, kann er natürlich kein windows laden. 

Wenn du weisst auf welcher partition windows ist, schreib bei deinem windows image in lilo.conf den richtigen pfad rein.


----------



## Iwein (4. Juli 2002)

\\edit: me ist Avariel, da ich unter Linux noch kein Internet kapiert hab, und ich jetzt nicht mehr in der Arbeit bin, bin ich zu Iwein ausgewichen und hab die Sache mit der Userkennung verrafft.


Also, hier die Infos:

C: (Win ME) = hda 1
D: (Win2k) = hda 3
E: (Daten) = hda 6
Linux Wurzelverzeichnis: hda 8

LILO: Master Boot Record von /dev/hda

Falls das auch noch relevant ist: Ich hab Suse Linux 8.0 und verwende KDE 3.0

Was die Datensicherung angeht: Ich hab jetzt so ein Brennprogramm (hab grad vergessen wie´s heißt) entdeckt, aber irgendwie scheint das Ding sämtliche Windows-Dateien zu ignorieren. Und was man nicht sehen kann, kann man nicht brennen :-(
Gleiches gilt für das Packprogramm von Linux.

Meint ihr das alles lässt sich auch ohne Datenverlust wieder gradebiegen?

@godwich: okay, hört sich etwas schwieriger an. Ich schätze ich wart erstmal auf HolyFly, und lass euch dann über die beste Möglichkeit mein Schatzi zu retten abstimmen


----------



## port29 (4. Juli 2002)

Kannst du noch bitte die /etc/lilo.conf hier reinposten?

Da müsste eigentlich


```
root = /dev/hda1
  label = Windows
```

stehen. Steht das so da?


----------



## Christian Fein (4. Juli 2002)

Also der lilo hat probleme mit XP und ntfs 

Zu allererst bereinigst du den mbr
starte mit dosddiskette und format /mbr
loescht dir den boatloader.

Dann machst du das genauso wie 
port29 schon beschrieben hat.
Du schaust obs passt und änders bei dir in der lilo.conf die einträge für die windowsplatten.
sieht folgendermassen aus:

other=/dev/hda1
    label=WindowsME

other=/dev/hda3
    label=Windows2k

Das heisst es gibt 2 moeglichkeiten danach:
Du schreibst den Lilo auf die Festplatte oder du schreibst ihn auf die win partion und lädst ihn über boot.ini
sprich den nt/2k/xp bootloader.

http://sdb.suse.de/de/sdb/html/chofman_win2kboot.html

oder aber du änderst die adresse deines lilo in der lilo.conf auf /dev/fd0 --> Diskettenlaufwerk 
und schreibst ihn mittels lilo auf das medium.


Wenn das immer noch nicht hilft melde dich bitte nochmal


----------



## Christian Fein (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Iwein _
> *
> Was die Datensicherung angeht: Ich hab jetzt so ein Brennprogramm (hab grad vergessen wie´s heißt) entdeckt, aber irgendwie scheint das Ding sämtliche Windows-Dateien zu ignorieren. Und was man nicht sehen kann, kann man nicht brennen :-(
> Gleiches gilt für das Packprogramm von Linux.
> *



Nun dann hast du deine platte nicht gemounted.

Das heisst du erstellst ein verzeichnis vorzugsweise unter /mnt/

werde root 
su + pass

gehst auf der konsole ins verzeichnis /mnt
und gibst ein
mkdir windowsme
mkdir windows2k

dann gibst du ein:
mount -vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/windowsme

und danach 

mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/windows2k

danach muesstest du in den verzeichnissen auf deine Daten zugreifen koennen.
Im 2k Verzeichnis wirst du nur lese rechte haben aber zur datensicherrung ist das ok


----------



## Christian Fein (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von HolyFly _
> 
> Zu Brenner software:
> xcdroas
> ...




Wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil  

Und sowieso muss er erstmal an seine daten rankommen.


----------



## Avariel (5. Juli 2002)

> Das heisst es gibt 2 moeglichkeiten danach:
> Du schreibst den Lilo auf die Festplatte oder du schreibst ihn auf die win partion und lädst ihn über boot.ini
> sprich den nt/2k/xp bootloader.
> 
> ...


Hmmm...jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Irgendwo gab´s da so ein Teil, wo man den lilo konfigurieren konnte. Da konnte man sich aussuchen, auf welchem hda lilo laufen soll. Meinst du das? Ich versteh leider noch nicht so ganz, was ich machen muss  

Die lilo.conf-Einträge müssen warten, bis ich wieder daheim bin.


----------



## Christian Fein (5. Juli 2002)

Ok schreib vorererst den lilo auf diskette durch die angabe 
boot=/dev/fd0


----------



## Christian Fein (5. Juli 2002)

nachfolgende offtopic flammerrei wurde geloescht


----------



## Avariel (5. Juli 2002)

wg. mounten der platte:

ich hab versucht, hda1 zu mounten. Er hat allerdings gemeint, das es den gefehl "mount -vfat /dev...." nicht gibt. Ich hab mir dann gedacht, das das vfat vielleicht ein v zuviel sein könnte. Aber bei einfach nur "fat" hat er mir dann einfach nen kurzen Dialog serviert, was der mount-Befehl so alles macht.

wg. lilo.conf:
Ich find die verdammte Lilo.conf nicht mehr! Ich bin mir 100 % sicher, dass ich die schon mehrfach gesehen hab, aber jetzt hab ich sämtliche Menüs und Ordner durchfahndet, aber nur ne Lilo.log gefunden.


----------



## Christian Fein (5. Juli 2002)

die lilo.conf findest du im verzeichnis 
/etc 

gib einfach mal ein 
mcedit /etc/lilo.conf

sorry war mein Rechtschreibfehler:
mount -t vfat ...
nicht
mount -vfat


falls das nicht passt
mount /dev..

also ohne angabe vom filesystem.


----------



## Avariel (7. Juli 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

also, die Sache mit der Datensicherung (inc. Mounten der Festplatte,..etc..) ist jetzt endlich erledigt. Da ich jetzt 13 Rohlinge weniger habe, weis ich auch wieder, warum ich das nur so selten mache 

Nächstes Problem ist das Diskettenlaufwerk. Laut den Icons auf dem Desktop hab ich zwei davon (ich hab natürlich in Wirklichkeit nur eines). Wenn ich aufs Symbol des ersten (fd1) klicke, dann kommt:


> Mount: konnte /media/fd0 nicht in /etc/fstab oder /etc/mtab finden



Wenn ich aufs andere (fd0) klicke, versucht er das Diskettenlaufwerk einzubinden. Bei dem Versuch bleibts dann aber auch, so lange bis man die Geduld verliert, und´s wieder abbricht.


Wg. Lilo.conf:

Die beiden Einträge gabs in meiner Lilo.conf nicht, ich hab sie jetzt angelegt.

PS. Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich über Linux ins Internet komme? Dann könnte ich endlich wieder öfters als 1x täglich antworten.


----------



## Christian Fein (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Avariel _
> *Hallo zusammen,
> PS. Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich über Linux ins Internet komme? Dann könnte ich endlich wieder öfters als 1x täglich antworten. *



Über nen Provider entweder per DSL oder Modem oder ISDN Karte.
Auch Standleitung sollte funktionieren 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Sorry für die doofe antwort aber du lässt mir ja nichts anderes übrig mit sowenig Informationen die du mir gibst 

Also im Ernst :
1.)Über welche Hardware willst du ins Internet ?
2.) Schon Suse Handbuch danach geschaut ?


----------



## Christian Fein (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Avariel _
> *
> Nächstes Problem ist das Diskettenlaufwerk. Laut den Icons auf dem Desktop hab ich zwei davon (ich hab natürlich in Wirklichkeit nur eines). Wenn ich aufs Symbol des ersten (fd1) klicke, dann kommt:
> *



Traue nie einem KDE 

Zum lilo auf Diskette schreiben brauchst du die nicht mounten einfach 
boot=/dev/fd0   -> 1. Diskettenlaufwerk
und dann auf der konsole lilo eingeben


----------



## Avariel (8. Juli 2002)

Internet-Hardware: Internes 56k Modem
Linux-Handbuch: Hab ich leider keines :-(

Ich hab schon so was gefunden, wo man den Internet-Zugang konfigurieren konnte, hab das auch gemacht, aber wenn ich dann rechts unten auf das komische Stecker-Symbol klicke, kommt: Passwort eingeben. Ok, hab ich gemacht. Dann passiert aber gar nix mehr, und über den Konqueror lässt sich auch keine Seite aufrufen.

Noch ne spontane Frage:
Was dauert deiner Meinung nach länger: deinen Lösungsweg ausprobieren und mein System wieder hinkriegen, oder alles plattmachen und mit nur WinMe und Linux neu aufsetzen?


----------



## Christian Fein (8. Juli 2002)

Nun das lässt sich nicht soweit beantwortet.

Es kommt drauf an wieviel arbeit du in die Konfiguration gesteckt hast (bei WinME kann es ja nicht so viel sein ... lässt sich ja nicht wirklich konfigurieren  )

Bei Linux musst du überlegen.
Da du Suse fährst und Suse bei der Installation wirklich kinderleicht ist ist das auch kein Problem.
Meine Debian installation würde ich  .z.B nicht wirklich plattmachen 
Auch hier reichts wenn du das Verzeichnis /etc sicherst und hast somit alle händischen Konfigurationen gesichert.

Zeitlich ist es sicherlich bei Suse schneller neuaufzusetzen wenn mann noch nicht soviel kenntnis hat:
Zum lernen ist das natürlich nichts denn ein richtig Konfiguriertes Linux braucht mann jahrelang nicht runterfahren und erst recht nicht neu installieren.

Ok:
Zum internet :
Schau mal bitte in dei /etc/resolv.conf da müsste ein Nameserver eingetragen sein.

Geh mal auf die konsole und gebe folgendes ein:
ping http://www.heise.de

Wenn du etwas bekommst wie :
64 bytes from 193.99.144.71: icmp_seq=0 ttl=248 time=71.2 ms

und die nachfolgende Statistik dir sagt das du packets received hast dann sag das bitte.

Fall du keine Zeitangabe hast
bzw fehlermeldung 

Dann :
ping 193.99.144.71

Wenn das dann klappt : Dann hast du verbindung nur noch kein Nameserver eingetragen.

Dann musst du den Nameserver eintragen.
dazu schreibst du einfach folgende Zeile in die /etc/resofv.conf

nameserver 212.185.252.201

Dann ping nochmal http://www.heise.de oder http://www.tutorials.de oder was auch immer


----------



## Avariel (10. Juli 2002)

Ok, dann bedank ich mich mal bei allen, die mir geholfen haben. Ich hab jetzt alles komplett plattgemacht und neu aufgespielt. Win2k hab ich einfach weggelassen.


----------

